# New to Warhammer Fantasy



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey there guys, sorry if this is a post you get a lot just looking for a little advice, I haven't played warhammer fantasy in more than 10 years, I once upon a time had a skaven and an undead army ( before thy were broken up into vampire counts and Tomb kings) I currently play 40k but i am considering starting a fantasy army as well, I collect Chaos space Marines and Tyranids so looking for something a bit different was thinking wood elves, Dwarfs or Lizardmen, 

I suppose just wondering what the major differences are between 40k and fantasy or if it plays the same way ? any advice would be welcome. 

Cheers


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

WHFB is strongly focused on manoeuvring units; many actions can only occur in a model's front facing.

Shooting is much less important than in 40K; it is possible to build a strong army that does not shoot at all.

Magic has a separate phase and can have a much greater impact than psychic powers.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

In 40k its a lot more about what you bring to the table: you can make mistakes with your movement and then undo them without a huge amount of effort.

In WFB what you bring is important but not nearly as important as how you deploy and how you use it.


If you bring a relatively poor list in 40k and meet a net super-list then you'll likely get trounced no matter how good you are or how much of a noob you are facing. In WFB a powerful armylist that is played badly will lose almost every time.
Also fantasy has (generally) much more balanced armies, meaning even an old 'weak' army book can compete with the newer 'powerful' armies, the same cannot be said of 40k (as we found all too true when my codex necrons just steamrollered a decent eldar army with extra FW units in about 2 turns).


----------



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers, it sounds like its a lot more tactical, i think i might give it a whirl, i wasn't that keen because it sounded like they had made it more random, and taken the skill out of it , much like they have done now with 40k ( random charge distance!!) 

Cheers


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Jay86 said:


> i wasn't that keen because it sounded like they had made it more random, and taken the skill out of it , much like they have done now with 40k ( random charge distance!!)


The latest edition has probably made strategy and tactics less vital than before (semi-random charge distances were in FB before 40K); however, as previous editions were much more skill based than 40K it is still a more tactical game.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

Seeing as you haven't played in 10 years, I'd say one of the biggest differences is how bloody the game is now. Multiple ranks fighting and the "step-up" rule means that a close combat round that 10 years ago would have ~5 total casualties per round will now have ~15.

I think this also takes a lot of the luck out of it. When you're rolling 5 dice the outcome can revolve around 1 die roll. When you're rolling 20 dice you're probably going to get about odds.


----------



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

I've not played 40k that much so I can't really tell the differens between them but I can give you some advice of the fantasy armies your thinking of.
Wood elves is about the "hit fast and hit hard" tactic. Your core units have the best ballistics in the game and the dryads serve as skirmishing shock troops. Wood elves also got some good fast cavalry in the army. Bear in mind that elfs have two bad sides. Like their cousins on Ulthuan wood elves do not come cheap and they're very fragile. Elves are known for their infamous low tougness. It doesn't matter how good they are in weapon skill or strenght their toughness stays the same, and even the high elves got better armor. Thats why Wood elves have the tree kin at their side. Always keep the enemy at arms lenght and when you fight in combat make sure you fight on your own terms.
If you like to shoot, hit hard and have decent magic then this army is for you.

The dwarfs on the other hand is kind of opposite to the elves if you compare stats. Dwarfs have more toughness than the elves. The downside is that dwarfs have very short legs and confers to a low movement. Dwarfs have low iniative too. They don't have any magic, but this could actually be positive for a starter to just skip the magic phase if you're not familiar with the rules and you also get extra resistens to magic in form of dispel dice. Dwarfs have would I say the best cannons and machinery in the old world, so the strategy is simple. Sit back and enjoy the fireworks as your enemy is crumbling to get on feet after salves of cannonballs and bullets, and when they reach your battleline you already have regiments of well armoured and tough dwarf warriors taking the blows. One of the best things about dwarfs is their high leadership. The dwarfs have the highest leadership in the game so they won't be running away easily. But as the elves dwarf units have a high points cost so get ready to be outnumbered.
If you like shooting, artillery and troops that can hold the line this army suits you well.

Last but not least we have the lizardmen.
Lizardmen is quite unique because they excel at everything. They have tough core units, skirmishing shooters with poisoned attacks, hard-hitting cavalry, fliers, monsters, monstrous infantry, swarms and good magic. The only bad thing that may happen with such an army is with so many options, you might find yourself in a situation where you don't have any resistance. The best thing is to have much variation in the army or even have yourself focused on one specific thing.

It's really up the dificulty you want. I would say wood elves being most dificult and dwarfs the easiest. Have good luck choosing!
Sincerely Mr. Black Orc


----------



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers for the advice, Been great help. 

Me and a few friends are going to set a budget each month to purchase units and set a campaign where depending on what each areas of a map that we divide into territories that each player controls unlocks different units and that way all our armies will grow together and as were all new to fantasy we can all learn together. 

Thanks again


----------



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

Your welcome


----------

